
Why I Quit Facebook Relay - lkrubner
https://medium.com/@OverclockedTim/why-i-quit-facebook-relay-eeab0177f92f#.a9d7yuve8
======
lkrubner
If true, then this is worse than the worst aspects of Angular:

"And of course then we would go on to update the parent, but which parent?
Both of them! Yes, that’s right, even though the Car page has nothing to do
with the CarPart part of the database, it would need to include a carPart
fragment just so it could make its child container getFragment call. And
likewise the CarPart page has to include a Car fragment so _its_ child
container can get a Car fragment when it needs to."

But my impression is that this not true.

